# Hilfe - mein koiteich ist umgeschlagen



## Goldfischli74 (6. Mai 2013)

Gestern Abend war alles noch o.k. Ich habe viele fadenalgen rausgezogen und dabei anscheinend viel mulm und Schwebealgen aufgewirbelt. Der kleine Filter hat das wohl nicht verkraftet. Heute morgen war alles Grün und trüb und die 5 kois schwammen oben und hechelten nach Sauerstoff. Als Notmaßnahme habe ich die Hälfte vom grünen Wasser rausgepumpt und durch Frischwasser ersetzt. Ich hoffe heute kommt mein neuer koifilter. Was kann ich noch tun um Gleichgewicht wieder herzustellen? 

Bitte die Schreibfehler entschuldigen. Ich schreibe gerade vom Handy. 

Goldfischli


----------



## Zacky (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe - mein koiteich ist umgeschlagen*

:shock...auf jeden Fall Sauerstoff rein...Luftpumpe an und laufen lassen 24/7...dein neuer Filter wird das Problem auch nicht gleich beseitigen, da er erst einmal einfahren muss...das kann schon mal 3-4 Wochen dauern...:?


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe - mein koiteich ist umgeschlagen*

Den Filter solltest du grob reinigen, hat sich wahrscheinlich zugesetzt.
Belüftung ständig laufen lassen.
500 Gramm Salz rein, falls Nitrit im Wasser nachweisbar ist.


----------



## Patrick K (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe - mein koiteich ist umgeschlagen*

Hallo

wieso sprichst du bei 8TL von einem Koiteich ?

Auf Dauer hilft dir bzw.deinen Fischen, nur Koi hergeben oder Teich erweitern auf min 15-20 TL

Gruss Patrick


----------



## jolantha (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe - mein koiteich ist umgeschlagen*



Joerg schrieb:


> Den Filter solltest du grob reinigen, hat sich wahrscheinlich zugesetzt.
> Belüftung ständig laufen lassen.
> *500 Gramm Salz rein*, falls Nitrit im Wasser nachweisbar ist.



Jörg, was sollen 500 g bewirken, bei 8000 l ???

Was ich sowieso merkwürdig finde ist, Du empfiehlst dauernd und für alles *Salz *.
Als ich mich hier angemeldet habe, und dabei mal erwähnte, daß ich meinen Teich ab und zu mal aufsalze, wurde ich total zusammengefaltet, mit Sprüchen wie " Koi sind doch keine
Brackwasserfische " usw. 

Seit Du zum Mod. aufgestiegen bist, gibts auf einmal im gesamten Forum überall Salz !

Sorry, das isz jetzt nicht persönlich negativ gegen dich gemeint, ich wunder mich nur !


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe - mein koiteich ist umgeschlagen*

Jo,
für die Anwendung von Salz gibt es verschiedene Gründe.
In geringer Konzentration kann es die Aufnahme von Nitrit durch die Kiemen effektiv hemmen.
Dies sollte hier möglicherweise hilfreich sein, da der Filter nicht richtig arbeitet.

Etwas höher 0,1% kann es durchaus hilfreich sein um gewisse Probleme mit Fischen übergangsweise zu regeln.
Tierärzte empfehlen bis zu 0,3%, bis sie die Ursache vor Ort untersuchen können.

Salzbäder sind gegen gewisse Krankheiten durchaus eine gute Option. Hierbei sollte man die Konzentration beachten und ständig überwachen. Das ist eher was für erfahrene User.

Auch gegen Fadenalgen, kann es lokal eingesetzt, eine gute Wirkung erziehlen.

Karpfen leben auch schon mal natürlicherweise im Brackwasser. Sie sollten das also abkönnen. 

Salz ist recht günstig und oft besser als die Mittelchen, die der Fachberater in diesem Fall empfehlen würde. 

Es gibt auch andere Mittel, die hilfreich wären, aber bei denen besteht ein deutlich höheres Risiko.


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe - mein koiteich ist umgeschlagen*

Rechne ich falsch ? 
Der Teich hat 8000 Liter, 0,1 % davon wären 8 liter also ca.  8 Kilo ! 
Bei 500 gramm handelt es sich wohl eher um eine homöopathische Behandlung in sehr hoher Verdünnung ? 
500 Gramm dürften auf 8000 Liter kaum nachweisbar sein. 
Von Daher stimme ich Jolantha zu und würd ggf. lieber kurzzeitige Salzbäder machen. 
Wie genau das geht steht an anderer Stelle im Forum. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe - mein koiteich ist umgeschlagen*

Wuzzel,
du rechnest falsch!

Es geht bei dieser Dosierung um die Aufnahme von Nitrit Ionen effektiv zu behindern.
Dafür wären auch schon 160 Gramm ausreichend. 0,02% 

Salzbäder in einer hohen Konzentration 1%-7% sind für bestimmte Krankheiten sinnvoll.
Diese Indikation sollte im aktuellen Fall nicht vorliegen. Die Behandlung erfolgt in einem externen belüfteten Becken für 15-20 Minuten.

Ein Aufsalzen auf 0,1% kann sinnvoll sein, um den osmotischen Druck etwas zu mildern und damit den Fischen das Leben etwas leichter zu machen.
Das ist als Übergangslösung in einigen Fällen durchaus eine gute Option.

Über die Nachweisbarkeit möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle nicht äußern.
Die Dosierung hat in diesem Anwendungsfall mit einer homöopathische Behandlung nichts zu tun.


----------



## jolantha (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe - mein koiteich ist umgeschlagen*



Goldfischli74 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend war alles noch o.k. Ich habe viele fadenalgen rausgezogen und dabei anscheinend viel mulm und *Schwebealgen* aufgewirbelt.
> Goldfischli


Hallo, 
wenn Dein Teich grün wird, heißt es nicht, daß er gekippt ist !
Wie riecht das Wasser ? Schlägt es Blasen ? Hast Du weiße Schlieren ? 
Bist Du überhaupt sicher, daß es Schwebealgen sind ?? Oder ist es nur Mulm ?
Ich hatte noch nie Beides zusammen , wenn ich Fadenalgen hatte, gabs keine 
Schwebealgen und umgekehrt . 
Jetzt wo die Sonne schon bedeutend wärmer wird ist es wichtig , wie Zacky schon erwähnte
für ausreichend Sauerstoff zu sorgen .
Vielleicht kannst Du Deinen Teich mit einem Sonnensegel beschatten !
Mit Deinem Frischwasser hast Du ja schon was Richtiges gemacht . 
Ich drück Dir die Daumen , daß Deine Koi durchhalten , obwohl ich ebenfalls der
Meinung bin, daß er für 5 Koi doch zu klein ist .


----------

